# Gorgeous Blocky Headed [email protected] County, GA



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful dog...look at that head. Shelter guesses 6-7 years old...they say he doesn't seem to like other dogs at the shelter (whatever that means), but loves to walk and play ball with humans. He is in run 810 and his ID# is 522741 - his shelter name is Cooper, but those are unofficial, so please reference his ID. Cobb County Animal Shelter, 1060 Al Bishop Drive Marietta, Georgia 30008, call (770) 499-4136 for more information.



http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/GA50/GA50.17427524-2-x.jpg


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Marrietta GA is right outside of Atlanta-there are two great Golden Rescues in Atlanta.

Adopt a Golden Atlanta and the Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta-have you contacted either group?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I just emld. both GRRA and ADA.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just saw this guy posted on SGD - I came here to post him only to find that you already have him covered - thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that happy face, he's awesome! I hope someone rescue or otherwise scoops him up fast, I bet they get a gem!


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

What's SGD?


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

According to Petfinder, this shelter will allow 4 DAYS before sending this sweet young girl to a horrible death in the gas chamber. Can anyone here help? 
*URGENT PUMPKIN's Contact Info*


*Animal Aid for Vermilion Area*, Abbeville, LA 

(337) 893-7388
Email Animal Aid for Vermilion Area
See more pets from Animal Aid for Vermilion Area
For more information, visit Animal Aid for Vermilion Area's Web site


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

*Help - how to delete?*

I meant to start a new thread for Pumpkin...I moused over 'edit' and it said edit/delete but when I clicked through I can't find a way to delete...


----------

